# a little direction help



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

So I've hunted the spike hunt the best I can while being tied down with work and family obligations. Unfortunately I havent been able to get out near as much as I wanted to, I know, a very common view among hunters. I know that this gets asked alot by alot of us newbies but I could use a little advice.
Time is growing short and next weekend will be my last time out. The spike hunt will be over and I'm trying to decide between the Uintahs, North Slope, or South Slope. I know its going to be a long shot in the dark but I need to try. Any ideas or advice on which unit will offer the best chance at some meat for the freezer?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I was into elk on the alpine loop friday night, that is a quick drive for you in orem.....


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

South Slope...NO question about it if all your after is meat.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I was into elk on the alpine loop friday night, that is a quick drive for you in orem.....


Yep park at the summit trailhead and walk up into the the meadow on the back of Timp. Saw a bunch there Saturday while hiking with my family. A couple of decent bulls and a spike or two.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Spike hunt? So, do you have a spike/cow tag or open bull tag? Aren't they that way for archery too where you have to choose still?


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Spike hunt? So, do you have a spike/cow tag or open bull tag? Aren't they that way for archery too where you have to choose still?


Huge, no, you just have to adhere to rules for the unit, been this way for awhile now. Maybe you are thinking deer?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not hunted elk in about 4 years, but at that point you either had to buy (for the general hunt) either a spike tag to be used only in the LE/spike areas or an open bull tag to be used only in the open bull areas like the Uintahs. I have not ever hunted archery elk. I looked up the proc and sure enough not the case. That is good to see! I think the previous distinction of having to choose your area is lame.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Archery tags are hunters choice.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Archery Elk is Spike/cow in spike units and Any Bull/Cow in any Bull units...easy


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> > I was into elk on the alpine loop friday night, that is a quick drive for you in orem.....
> ...


Although elk might be in the area, im sure they is no way to predict where they will be at any given time. There are so many hikers in that area the elk are going to be getting pushed all over the place. Otherwise id be interested in hunting them.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

They are actually there most of the time. They don't seem to be bothered by the hikers for the most part. I see them all during the year from July-October. They cross back and forth onto Redfords property.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> They are actually there most of the time. They don't seem to be bothered by the hikers for the most part. I see them all during the year from July-October. They cross back and forth onto Redfords property.


Hmmm.... Interesting! So we are talking about the trailhead with a large parking lot right by the fee station right? How do I get to this meadow if I want to see the spike elk? o-|| (I've started to believe that there are no spikes out there this year, im probably more likely to have a big foot encounter than I am to fill my spike tag.)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

90redryder said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > They are actually there most of the time. They don't seem to be bothered by the hikers for the most part. I see them all during the year from July-October. They cross back and forth onto Redfords property.
> ...


Sent you a pm. Let me know if you have any questions. Glad to help out.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


Thanks Ill be heading up there this week, maybe even tonight if im lucky.


----------

